# Clonar o copiar circuito electrónico



## limber2010 (Feb 20, 2013)

respetuoso y cordial saludo a los miembros de este foro

mi pregunta es como se puede clonar o copiar un circuito electrónico, cuales pueden ser los métodos o tecnicas.

muchas gracias

limber2010


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola. 
Eso se denomina  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingeniería_inversa y no es nada fácil. 
Generalmente los diseñadores del circuito le insertarán algo que no te va a cerrar y te dificultará las cosas. 
Eso si es que no quieren que lo copies. 
Ahora, si no tienen problemas, bueno, empezar por obtener lista de componentes, pines de entrada y salida, por supuesto que esquemático y luego a volcarlo algún programa de análisis. 
Luego, haces un prototipo y lo probas. 
Analizar y medir respuestas temporales viene después y asi podes seguir hasta obtener la copia. 

Ah, y que quieres copiar??

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 20, 2013)

Pues antes que nada, saber concretamente que hace el aparato, hacer ingenieria inversa, detallar como lo hace, luego que hace cada cosa y al final un compilado de todo eso te da la idea si vale la pena clonar o hacer un nuevo diseño, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## limber2010 (Feb 20, 2013)

hola lo que busco hacer es copiarme unas targetas que son de un sistema de radioenlaces, para enviar señal a 600 metros.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2013)

Es posible que te salga el doble de caro y funcionen (si funcionan) el doble de mal.
Intenta buscar los compoonentes y su precio, luego cuenta el tiempo, diseñar la placa, montartlo etc y valoras si merece la pena o no.


----------



## decibex (Feb 21, 2013)

Estimado, se puede clonar una tarjeta bajo ciertas condiciones, yo me dedique un tiempo al trabajo con PCB y de vez en cuanto me llegaban tarjetas para clonar de algunos clientes. 

Se puede clonar siempre y cuando:

El PCB Sea máximo de 2 Capas
No tenga componentes programables. pues sera difícil que puedas copiar la programación.

Puedas identificar (y conseguir) todos los componentes del PCB.

Yo utilizaba un método de análisis de nodos en conjunto con un software de diseño... es un trabajo lento por que debes estar seguro de lo que haces antes de avanzar no hay mucha posibilidad de revisar hasta que fabricas la placa.

Saludos


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 21, 2013)

Es solo clonar para experimentar solamente?...


----------



## limber2010 (Feb 21, 2013)

hola gracias por tu atencion.
el caso es el siguiente deseo ensamblar un radioenlace el TX/RX en la web se encuentran esquemas de PLL  para fm pero no logro encontrar uno para los enlaces que trabajen de 300 a 330 Mhz.
por lo que busco saber como clonar una targeta ya existente, ahora si alguno me puede colaborar con este asunto yo les agradesco.

muchas gracias


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 21, 2013)

Mmm...
Cuando se trata de tarjetas pcb,es mucho mas complicado...
Pero como dicen acá...
Debes tener los diagramas y demas chachara,ya despues fabricar el pcb es mas facil,pero cuando se trata de clonar una placa y usarla en un modulo para el original es bastante complicado...
Ya que de poder clonar,si se puede,pero tratar de conectarlo a un modulo es mas dificil...
Es mejor lo aconsejado por juan josé...


----------



## limber2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

hola nose si es aqui el lugar mas adecuado o si deberia hacer la pregunta iniciando otro hilo, estuve investigando en google y alparecer los pll de FM son los mismo de radioenlace pero en que parte cambian la funcion o banda? sera que la banda y frecuencia esta dada por el cristal de cuarzo? y como aria para ubicarlo en el rango de frecuencia que yo quiera? 300 a 330 Mhz, tengo tres pll y funcionando.
 bueno puede alguien que alla armado un radio enlace proporcionarme los diagramas,archivos gerber, layout, o lo que me pueda servir para realizar este proyecto.

gracias atodos por ese espiritu colaborativo

limber


----------



## decibex (Feb 22, 2013)

Puedes postear una foto por ambas caras de lo que quieres clonar??... para hacerme una idea del trabajo.

Si bien es cierto, lo mejor es tener los esquemáticos y diagramas estos no siempre están disponibles, en ocasiones es necesario clonar PCBs de maquinaria antigua que se dañan por uso y no se tiene mas información que la placa misma.... Es un trabajo lento y dificil pero en muchos casos es la unica opcion.. Aca te pongo una foto de un trabajo al cual le borre el nombre del cliente.

Saludos.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 22, 2013)

decibex dijo:


> Puedes postear una foto por ambas caras de lo que quieres clonar??... para hacerme una idea del trabajo.
> 
> Si bien es cierto, lo mejor es tener los esquemáticos y diagramas estos no siempre están disponibles, en ocasiones es necesario clonar PCBs de maquinaria antigua que se dañan por uso y no se tiene mas información que la placa misma.... Es un trabajo lento y dificil pero en muchos casos es la unica opcion.. Aca te pongo una foto de un trabajo al cual le borre el nombre del cliente.
> 
> ...



como veras,este amigo tiene razon...
Si es posible conseguir los diagramas esquematicos,sino tendras que ir por el lado lento y dificil


----------



## limber2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

hola atodos 

estoy en la busquedad....pronto los mostrare.

gracias


----------

